# Smoke Canyon ceramic grill



## randyyj (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Yesterday I bought the Bass Pro version of the BGE, the Smoke Canyon grill.  Maybe I should have done a little better research into accessories, but does anyone know if any of the parts from other ceramic grills will work with the Smoke Canyon?  I'm looking mostly at the placesetter piece that gives you the ability to cook with indirect heat.  The top of my fire ring has four indentions about two inches wide and one inch deep, so it looks like it is made to accept another attachment, I just can't find any attachments specifically for the Smoke Canyon.

Thanks for any help!

Randy


----------



## randyyj (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, I got zero replies, but I will tell everyone what happened with it so it maybe helps someone else in the long run.  I used the grill 5 times and the fire ring broke.  The company was more than willing to send me a new one but there's only a 90 day warranty on them.  Luckily I was within that 90 days.  I returned it to Bass Pro and got my money back and went and bought a Large Big Green Egg.  I bought the Smoke Canyon based on price, but I would recommend saving yourself the hassle and just spending a little more on the Egg.  I think you will be better off than you would with a grill that only has a 90 day warranty.


----------



## chefrob (Apr 3, 2012)

sorry to hear that it was a bad choice but i'm glad it worked out for you and thx for posting your experience as a heads up for others.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience - this forum is a powerful place for people to express opinions and experiences


----------

